# 86 audi 5000 quattro power window problem



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

i just purchased this clean audi 5000 that is in need of two rear brake calipers. anyway none of the power windows work and i was just thinking of checking in here to see if anyone would know about this. 
any help is appreciated. 
[email protected]


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

anyone


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 86 audi 5000 quattro power window problem (kleinergti1)*

pretty quiet in here..
nice car man..
I would remove and clean the switches...worked on my buddies 4kq
always check fuses as well


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: 86 audi 5000 quattro power window problem (jonny_breakz)*

ok thanks for the advice.


----------

